# The case against the FCC's Net neutrality plan



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The case against the FCC's Net neutrality plan.

The comment process, which runs until March 2010, is open to anyone.

Related article: After net neutrality, will we need "Google neutrality?".

*A leading US academic on network economics argues that net neutrality is a good thing-but ISPs aren't the only potential gatekeepers on the 'Net. "Search neutrality" might well be needed next.*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

House, Senate get separate bills to kill net neutrality.

*With the FCC launching a rule-making proceeding on net neutrality, a pair of bills have been introduced to Congress that would bar the FCC from issuing "any regulations regarding the Internet."*

-- Tom


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I hope they kill it because they want to take over the free speech.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi heewee,

Net Neutrality is not about taking away free speech - it is about throttling users bandwidth in favor of premium plans of ISPs - essentially creating second class citizens for lesser paying plans.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

uTorrent 2.0 To Elimininate The Need For ISP Throttling.

*BitTorrent Inc. is about to launch a completely improved implementation of the BitTorrent protocol that will benefit both users and ISPs. uTorrent 2.0, which is currently being tested by thousands of people, will eliminate the need for ISPs to throttle or stop BitTorrent traffic, and will optimize the download experience for its users.*

-- Tom


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Watched the news on it and free speech will be part if it if it passes.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi heewee,

How so?

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Did Congress really give the FCC power to protect the 'Net?.

*With all the hoopla over the FCC's new net neutrality proposals, the question of whether the agency has the legal authority to act on this issue still looms.*

-- Tom


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

lotuseclat79 said:


> *A leading US academic on network economics argues that net neutrality is a good thing-but ISPs aren't the only potential gatekeepers on the 'Net. "Search neutrality" might well be needed next.*
> 
> -- Tom


I can understand laws preventing ISPs from favoritisms....I pay for my connection to the "net" and want the same access to web content across the board without my ISP interfering with my access.....

Search neutrality???

That is a diffferent story....I dont pay to use Google or Bing or any other search engine.... Use of said sites are "free" to me the end user....so if Google wants to push certain info or websites to the top of their search lists because they get more $$ from the advertisers of said sites then so be it.....


----------



## grillinman (Feb 25, 2008)

What a "sophie's choice!" Pretty scary that our future on the 'net could be decided either by huge corporations in the name of greed or by the Feds in the name of "decency." It's not necessarily the bandwidth throttling that scares me, its the content control.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If the government gets power over this then they will do what they want to if not right now then later. 
All the things going on right now with most all unlawful because they want to control everything.

Wake up or your wonder what happen after it happen.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

5 million Star Trek pirates vs. 1 FCC broadband plan.

*Paramount Pictures says the widespread availability of a bootleg version of Star Trek means it needs to get tough on Internet users and websites, maybe even Google, Yahoo, and Bing. But what does this have to do with the FCC's national broadband plan? Everything, says Paramount.*

-- Tom


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

opened at lotuseclat79 request


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Cost-benefit analysis: net neutrality makes economic sense.

*A new study warns that abandoning network neutrality could transfer billions of dollars from the most competitive sector of the Internet (online content) to the least (Internet service providers).*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Is the FCC's version of Net Neutrality the real deal? Or is it a fake?.

*Last fall, the Federal Communications Commission proposed rules for "Net Neutrality" - a set of regulations intended to help innovation and free speech continue to thrive on the Internet.*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Why the Kankakee County Farm Bureau hates net neutrality.

*Comments on net neutrality flooded the FCC this week, and some surprising groups (like the Big Brothers/Big Sisters of Will and Grundy Counties) had opinions on the matter. Less surprisingly, many had ties to AT&T.*

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

"RIAA tells FCC: ISPs need to be copyright cops"

http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9145198/RIAA_tells_FCC_ISPs_need_to_be_copyright_cops

.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

DROID-buddies Verizon and Google offer net neutrality truce.

*Amidst all the rancor that we've seen during the last few weeks over the Federal Communications Commission's proposed net neutrality rules comes a joint filing by Verizon and Google that asks a refreshing question. What do the antagonists have in common regarding this vexing problem?

"Because our businesses rely on each other, it is appropriate for us to jointly discuss a number of things," wrote Alan Davidson of Google and Thomas Tauke of Verizon on Thursday, such as "how we ensure that consumers get the information, products and services they want online; encourage investment in advanced networks; and ensure the openness of the web around the world." And so they've come up with a set of broad principles and the outline of a voluntary industry-wide system for handling network management disputes, with government intervention included only in the most dire cases-a set of "overarching values that create a framework to guide players throughout the Internet space."*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Mumbodog said:


> "RIAA tells FCC: ISPs need to be copyright cops"
> 
> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9145198/RIAA_tells_FCC_ISPs_need_to_be_copyright_cops
> 
> .


I don't believe for a minute that ISPs need to be copyright cops! The reason for this is that with the proper infrastructue framework tool for hosting websites (destinations), a tool could exist to detect whether the content posted is subject to copyright restrictions and whether the post is allowed with a copyright release. ISPs do not need to be involved even one iota!

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Verizon and Google offer net neutrality truce

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2010/01/verizon-and-google-draft-net-neutrality-peace-treaty.ars


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Could P2P blocking be legalized by new net neutrality rules?.

The Electronic Frontier Foundation can't believe it: the FCC's network neutrality draft rules, if adopted in their current form, might give Comcast permission to flat-out block BitTorrentprecisely the scenario that led to the rules being drafted.

-- Tom


----------

